# That Fat Lad



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Just seen that 8 year old, 14 stone lad on TV again this morning! WTF???

How could any self respecting parent let their child get like that? Although his mum is hardly self repecting if the truth be told, she blames her depression on his diet, and lays in bed smoking Lambert and Butler and watching Jeremy Kyle all day. Says it all really.

To put it into context I'm 31, 6'1" and weigh 13 St 10 ib, so he's 8 years old and weighs more than me!Kin ell!! He'll be a big lad when he's grown up! 

He was asked on TV what his favourite musical instrument at school is?

The fat @*nt said 'the dinner bell' :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> He was asked on TV what his favourite musical instrument at school is?
> 
> The fat @*nt said 'the dinner bell' :wink:


Me: Hello. Is that the IT Helpdesk?

Them: Yes. What's the problem.

Me: Damaged keyboard.

Them: How?

Me: Covered in spit due to excessive laughter moment!

:lol:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Having a great time with this he's the double of one of my mates 

he's a fat bastard too :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

alexasTT said:


> Having a great time with this he's the double of one of my mates
> 
> he's a fat bastard too :roll:


He's the double of most people! :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sew is fucking stomach up :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What with .........rope?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Sew is fucking stomach up :wink:


Sow his fucking mouth shut and give him Slim Fast for 10 years


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Kin ell!! He'll be a big lad when he's grown up!


He'll be so fat when he's older that when he goes to the cinema he'll sit next to everybody.

Did they weigh him on tv?
They should get him on those talking scales.
It'll probably say "To be continued...." :wink:

Rogue


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Rogue said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Kin ell!! He'll be a big lad when he's grown up!
> ...


Apparently his arse has got it's own postcode! :wink:

I heard he had to be baptised at Seaworld..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I heard he had to be baptised at Seaworld..
> _________________
> It's only when you look at an ant through a magnifying glass
> on a sunny day that you realise how often they burst into flames.


Stop Now!

:lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he had to be baptised at Seaworld..
> ...


 

No.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

He's so fat his belt size is Equator


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

jbell said:


> He's so fat his belt size is Equator


When his mobile phone bleeps people think there's a lorry reversing.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Yo Mama jokes sure have a lot to answer for :wink:

Whilst we're on the subject, a couple of my favourites:

Yo mama has so many teeth missing, it looks like her tongue is in jail.

Yo mama's glasses are so thick that when she looks on a map she can see people waving.

Yo mama so small, she can do a backflip under her bed.



Rogue


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Yo Mama jokes sure have a lot to answer for :wink:
> 
> Whilst we're on the subject, a couple of my favourites:
> 
> ...


Yo mama is so fat when I layed back on her stomach I rolled twice and I was still in the middle.

Your momma's so fat when she fell over, she rocked herself to sleep trying to get back up again.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Yo Mama fucked a Camel and the camel died of shame!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Yo mama has one ear and has to take off her hat to hear what you're saying.

Rogue


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Yo momma's so ugly, as a child they had to tie a bone round her neck so the dog would play with her


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

back on subject :

his mum stated :he wont eat anything apart from chips

What the fuck do you expect you dopey arsehole, that he would get slimmer eating fat shit food all day long???? If he wonÂ´t eat anything else then donÂ´t fucking feed him, IÂ´m sure at his waight he could survive a month before needing to eat again anyway.

I despair.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

spain said:


> back on subject :
> 
> his mum stated :he wont eat anything apart from chips
> 
> ...


The article said that he dictates what gets eaten in the house, and at what time.

Note to his mother:- He's 8 years old FFS, get some discipline installed you fucking moron.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does he have to put his belt on with boomerang?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I donÂ´t know but I would batter him around the head with a boomerang if it would help, fat fucker. [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've found him a girlfriend

Link is work safe.

Rogue


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

The girl in that clip........is 28 stone!!!!!

HOW...THE FUCK...DID...THAT HAPPENÂ¿Â¿??

did they not notice when she got to 20 stone that she was big for a 7 year old????


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Off Topic and refering to that clip: has anyone noticed how many female American Newsreaders have crossed eyes.

Back on topic:


> his mum stated :he wont eat anything apart from chips
> 
> What the fuck do you expect you dopey arsehole, that he would get slimmer eating fat shit food all day long???? If he wonÂ´t eat anything else then donÂ´t fucking feed him, IÂ´m sure at his waight he could survive a month before needing to eat again anyway.
> 
> I despair.


I saw a clip on TV yesterday of her giving him his mid-morning snack: a fucking huge pile of chips and what looked like a battered burger on a plate served to him on his knees while he sat in front of the TV.

Lazy fat fuck. [smiley=end.gif]


----------

